# How do you store your transparencies after printing?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wondering how you store your transparencies after you've printed your images on them. My thought was to sandwich it between plastic wrap to keep all dirt off? My transparencies always feel a little dusty on the ink side after a little while. Thanks. 

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't really know the proper way but I put a sheet of bond paper/cutted cartolina sheets in between transparencies that I may reuse in the future. I put them in regular folders and put the folders in larger folders made from illustration boards.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

i made cabinet slots and i just toss mines in there, i have some over about 2 yrs old that still are in perfect condition.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't no the proper way either but would love more suggestions. Currently I stick a piece of tape on one edge and stick it to the shop wall in the dark room. I reuse them all the time with no problems but none have lasted 2 yrs. I no this is a terrible way to store them and i keep telling myself i need to get a filing system.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i put mine in large envelopes with their production sheets and store in a dry location.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

> I don't really know the proper way but I put a sheet of bond paper/cutted cartolina sheets in between transparencies that I may reuse in the future. I put them in regular folders and put the folders in larger folders made from illustration boards.
> __________________


I do this the same way......

Inked


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We have recently just started tossing them. Most of our orders are for events or for jobs that we don't reprint very often, so we have found it less time consuming to just reprint positives instead of going through hundreds of folders looking for them. We do hang onto our positives for our oversize and all over orders because of the expense of reprinting them, but standard size positives now go in the trash if it is something that won't be reprinted soon.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

We use legal size hanging folders,on a file folder frame. Each client has a folder for easy placing/pulling of the films. This works well with our normal 13x19 and 8.5x14 films. We keep them right next to our exposure unit.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

I went to Big Lots and bought one of their 3 drawer plastic containers on wheels. Their larger one has drawers that are about 20inches wide by 14 inches deep which is perfect for my 13x18 films.
I'll have to check again to see if my measurements are right, but they definitely fit my 13x18 films as well as my 13x19 photo prints I do on the side for extra cash.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Positive aren't transparencies*

I've always used X-Ray envelopes (a dieing product). No glue to seal in the humid summer, no flaps, no clips to scratch the positives. 

Inside goes the sample print & imprint instructions.


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use priority envelopes from post office... i know i shouldn't be using this for this purpose as its for shipping but the envelope is strong, has seal envelope and large enough for transparency.. write the title on it


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

just a suggestion, but you can use them ziplock bags that are very huge like 20 inches long by 14 inches wide. i think they are pink. I know i have about 1-2 hundred i dont even use but i might just start using them and hanging them on a clothes rack i have. i dont think they can be that expensive wholesale.


----------



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

i just my new 4800 up and running how do i store the 17x22s ????


----------



## Mike Caliper (Oct 11, 2009)

We have used paper envelopes, plastic bags, tubs and 5 drawer (24 inches x 36 inches) flat files from the drafting trade. They can be stacked to match your storage needs. We would fill the drawers, one at a time. When drawer number ten filled up, we cleaned out drawer number one, and started over. 

The simplest storage system is reprinting the film as it is needed. Tarabyte hard drives are not that expensive now days.

No matter what system you use, if the customer wants you to store the film for a period of time, they should be billed for storage.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> We have recently just started tossing them. Most of our orders are for events or for jobs that we don't reprint very often, so we have found it less time consuming to just reprint positives instead of going through hundreds of folders looking for them. We do hang onto our positives for our oversize and all over orders because of the expense of reprinting them, but standard size positives now go in the trash if it is something that won't be reprinted soon.


I have a practice that maybe most printers don't do. I usually print on tracing paper only and if the print is not popular, I store them for a 2-3 months (just in case) then stack them in another large folder made from illustration board without paper inserts. Actually, all those in these folders are good as thrash.

If the design is popular, or if it has details, I print or reprint them on transparencies and store them as mentioned above.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

How well does tracing paper work? I know it's super cheap which is awesome. But does the printer ink apply well and do the exposures come out ok?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

kc6789 said:


> How well does tracing paper work? I know it's super cheap which is awesome. But does the printer ink apply well and do the exposures come out ok?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


Works well enough for larger images and text. If you will compare it with transparencies though, you will see minor hairline streaks in the print edges so there is no comparison. But as you say, it is super cheap, so I guess trhe best way to find out if you can use it for the type of images you print, or if is good enough for the customers you have, is to try it. Just select the best print option and disable the fast printing. But even if you don't, largely text and spot color images with no fine details seems OK for majority of clients and I don't consider it a sacrifice on quality.

You can try printing a single color image (no fine details) using transparency and tracing paper and let customers or friends judge the difference. That's the best way to see if it will suit your market.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's a pic of our file room. We have three shelves like this one. After the file is two years old we discard it. If I trow it away after the print is printed the customer will call and reorder, it happens every time.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Am I the only one using the "Huge disorganized pile next to the Exposure Unit which eventually gets thrown out after a beverage of choice accidently spills on it" method???


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

You might just be the only one that admitted to it


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Flagrant-T said:


> Am I the only one using the "Huge disorganized pile next to the Exposure Unit which eventually gets thrown out after a beverage of choice accidently spills on it" method???


haha, this is exactly what I do! works great!


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

Albie1 said:


> i just my new 4800 up and running how do i store the 17x22s ????



ULINE has some big folders you can use for those, I am going to get some in a few days. 

Here is my current set-up ... 










hey it makes for cool wall paper ...


----------



## kingscreen (Jul 4, 2008)

We store them in manila envelopes alphabetically in a file cabinet. Uline sells jumbo size envelopes we use for big films.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

zoiko said:


> ULINE has some big folders you can use for those, I am going to get some in a few days.
> 
> Here is my current set-up ...
> 
> ...


Yep! That's what I'm doing!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I never thought of tossing any films but there is no reason to keep films for a dated event such as Family Reunion 2010. Actually there are very few jobs that we reprint. I'm going to clean out my films.

Up until now we have been keeping films separated by sheets of paper, then in an envelope marked with the customer name & job info. The envelope goes in a heavy duty Stahl's blue & white box. The boxes are marked A-E, F-K...etc.

Does anyone know if it makes a difference if films are stacked on top of one another or is it better if they are upright?


----------

